

Rejected by Apple, iPhone developers go underground - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/08/07/iphone.app.developers/index.html

======
pieter
I'm still skeptical about the Cydia Store. I won't spent money on apps that
might stop working with any update Apple may release. At least with the App
Store I'm reasonably certain my applications will work on a future iPhone.

Also, 3G Unrestrictor has sold 10,000 times for $2 in the Cydia Store when you
can get the VoipOver3G app for free? I also don't get why anyone would rather
by something from the Cydia store (iWipe) than the App Store (iEraser). My
guess would be the last one suffers from bad reviews.

------
onreact-com
LOL. The ways how you use your phone are illegal? Nope. The way Apple bans
legitimate software are illegal. Imagine Microsoft banning some software from
usage on your Windows PC.

